

Question about Iphone apps development platform - mandeepj

is it good to use these infrastructure platforms like parse for iphone apps development or we are better off with using native ios app development?like facebook is shouting with its new app<p>Please advise.
======
hboon
Here's 2 main factors to consider for native vs. a web-based derivative:

1\. Is the app the core product? Or is it just another channel?

2\. Does it absolutely need to be on more than 2 platforms?

3\. Do you have enough resources? No, no one ever have enough resources. So
don't worry about it.

As for Parse:

You should definitely consider Parse if it suits your requirements and helps
you to ship faster. You can export the data when you are ready to move on.
Ditto for _most_ other tools like Urban Airship.

------
eliajf
When you rely on another company's platform you are betting everything on the
health and future of that platform. HTML will be around and Obj-C will be
around. Will Parse? And if it isn't can you switch away quickly? I wrote about
this last week, actually, if it is helpful:
[http://eliainsider.com/2012/08/17/live-platform-die-
platform...](http://eliainsider.com/2012/08/17/live-platform-die-platform/)

------
Jinyoung
Not sure if you're confused about what Parse is or whether you weren't being
precise with your words, but Parse _or_ native iOS app development isn't
comparable.

Are you asking whether it's safe to depend on a service like Parse/Stackmob as
your backend or are you asking about the pros and cons of building native apps
vs html5/hybrid?

~~~
mandeepj
I was asking whether it's safe to depend on a service like Parse

